# Looking for skull cleaning around livingston county



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Got a little buck i want to do a European mount on and need the skull cleaned/ beetled. Anyone know of anyone around me, brighton/ Howell area


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Skull Masters, I believe Randy is around Holly now.


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx, I’ll check him out


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

There is one north of Lansing. On Facebook. A friend had his from last year done there. Great work. Bad 2 the bone skullworks. 
Or, in Warren there is Skullworks LLC. They are near the GM tech center


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Camo Creek is in Brighton or Howell


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll only go the beetle route.

Don at Skull Works has been great on 1/2 dozen of my mounts.
.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Taxidermist/Skull-Works-151665261562524/

Dropped off a recent kill with Wes at Buggin Out because he was a lot closer and it was warm. I was very impressed by his work. 

https://m.facebook.com/bugginoutskullmounts/

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here contact info for licensed taxidermists.
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/taxedermylist_85724_7.pdf


----------

